# Mise à jour iPod touch 1



## Alvin Lee (12 Juillet 2011)

Hey ! Je possède un iPod touch première génération, avec la mise à jour 2.2.1 ! Je ne peux plus installer d'applications dessus car il n'est pas à jour. Sur le menu itunes, je clique sur ''rechercher des mises à jour'' et un message m'informe que '' Cette version du logiciel de liPod (2.2.1) est la version actuelle.'' 
Je ne comprend plus 
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire que faire afin de ré-avoir des applics ?
merci d'avance !


----------



## iSylvain (12 Juillet 2011)

Ttu prend le dernier Firmware pour l'ipod Touch 1G qui est le "3.1.3"


----------



## p.boussaguet (19 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le même problème mais impossible d'installer un firmware supérieur.
J'ai téléchargé sur le net le 3.1.2, le 3.1.3 .... mais à chaque fois, cela plante !

La restauration avec ces firmwares bloque juste à la fin, j'ai encore la barre de progression sous la pomme presque pleine, même chose dans la barre iTunes.

Vous avez une idée ?


----------

